
Philips Hue app disables light control until users accept updated firmware, T&Cs - Sidnicious
https://twitter.com/StackSmashing/status/759328050643341312
======
khedoros
I always wonder about the people that control the social media accounts. I
couldn't toe the company line and color a restriction as some kind of benefit,
and I kind of wonder how they deal with the cognitive dissonance.

It's a weird culture, where an "update" is a universally, unquestionably good
thing. To me, it always means "trouble", and often (but not always) means a
useful enhancement that _might_ balance out the inconvenience imposed by the
change. But the process of enhancement shouldn't ever interfere with basic use
of the device. Forced updates make me want to abandon the product.

------
Piskvorrr
Nice light you have there. It would be a shame if something were to happen to
it...

------
j-pb
There was probably some zero-day that they didn't want to disclose via
twitter.

Tbh I rather have forced updates, than a billion owned internet of things
devices being part of a botnet for spam or ddos.

